# anal and size



## nader (May 4, 2011)

someone here said once that you can't be well endowed *and* have anal.. most men get one or the other.

Oddly, it was _her_ that mentioned it first. She half joked that since we'd already had premarital sex, maybe I could take her in the ass after the wedding. Since then it's been on my sex 'bucket list.'

I'm not porn star size but I am well above average. We've tried a couple times.. I think we could make it happen with enough determination, patience, free time and the right toy, but so far it hasn't worked. I play with her ass every now and then using fingers and toys, occasionally 'just the tip,' but haven't gotten any further just yet.

I'm just wondering if anyone has proven this wrong and if/how it worked out for you? So does anyone have success stories in this area? And if so is it worth the trouble?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My H is well endowed, we've done it a few times back when we drank a lot. Just a lot of lube. Not something we've even attempted since going sober... Not sure if we will.


----------



## Cherie (May 9, 2012)

My hubs IS VERY girthy and long. Much bigger than average IMO. A lot of lube and patience is required. Being buzzed helps the first few times. Honestly, the worst part is the tip. Once all the way in, even though he's huge, it can be nice. You totally have to be in the right mood for it though. We do it every couple months but I will say it should NOT replace V $ex, she will feel very different about it. It's not something he avidly asks for from me. I kind of have to give the green light 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

My husband is pretty good size and this is always something I gave a firm NO to. Last week though I decided to let him try it again with lots of lube and for the first time we had success.

I think the trick for us was laying on our sides, also I was completely in control. Once it was in and we got a good pace going it was a lot more pleasurable than I thought it would be for me and he REALLY seemed to enjoy it 

We did decide this would be a once in a while thing though. I think it would get old fast.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife says that I am too big.

I love her...


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I think the trick for us was laying on our sides, also I was completely in control. Once it was in and we got a good pace going it was a lot more pleasurable than I thought it would be for me and he REALLY seemed to enjoy it


My wife and I do it from time to time. From something I've read several places, one stumbling block many run into is indeed position. While logic suggests the easiest position to use would be doggy style, supposedly that position naturally causes tension and constriction of the muscles involved by the receiver. Rather, missionary allows for greater relaxation of the muscles involved, making penetration easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ah, the one time every woman thinks that every man is too big. lol

Honestly, I prefer vaginal sex anyway.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Grayson said:


> My wife and I do it from time to time. From something I've read several places, one stumbling block many run into is indeed position. While logic suggests the easiest position to use would be doggy style, supposedly that position naturally causes tension and constriction of the muscles involved by the receiver. * Rather, missionary allows for greater relaxation of the muscles involved, making penetration easier.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That actually makes sense. The funny thing is... my husband is reluctant, I am not! LOL For the longest time, I kept saying "exit only!" Then I started talking with my girl friends and they all started talking about how much they liked it and said "well, you need to do this and this and this to make it comfortable" etc.... So, I warmed up to the idea.... and hubby is still uncertain! :banghead:


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

DanF said:


> My wife says that I am too big.
> 
> I love her...


yeah, that's kind of where we are. it takes the sting out of not being able to do something you want to do. :rofl:

I think we've only ever tried doggy.. next time we're feeling adventurous I guess we can try something else.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Grayson said:


> My wife and I do it from time to time. From something I've read several places, one stumbling block many run into is indeed position. While logic suggests the easiest position to use would be doggy style, supposedly that position naturally causes tension and constriction of the muscles involved by the receiver. *Rather, missionary allows for greater relaxation of the muscles involved, making penetration easier.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's true. Missionary is the most pleasurable position for anal (in our house).


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lots and lots of tequilla... and lube... When the rooms spinning and your laughing at pretty much everything... ya tend not to really care or think about stuff to much and just do it..


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Lots and lots of tequilla... and lube... When the rooms spinning and your laughing at pretty much everything... ya tend not to really care or think about stuff to much and just do it..


lol, *EVERYTHING* goes with tequila


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> lol, *EVERYTHING* goes with tequila


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Grayson said:


> My wife and I do it from time to time. From something I've read several places, one stumbling block many run into is indeed position. While logic suggests the easiest position to use would be doggy style, supposedly that position naturally causes tension and constriction of the muscles involved by the receiver. Rather, missionary allows for greater relaxation of the muscles involved, making penetration easier.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the key.

My wife gets a little scared when we`re going at anal doggy style and she doesn`t enjoy it as much.

Missionary she can relax because she knows she has more control over how deep I go.

Other than that,slow,slow,slow,lube,lube,lube...more lube.

Also don`t just start out with anal.
Play with her ass with your fingers while having vaginal intercourse, and or going down on her.
Get her warmed up and relaxed with the feeling, get yourself close to orgasm before attempting anal insertion.

If she`s not used to your size shorter sessions will be less likely to turn her off the act in the beginning.

Also, don`t let her orgasm before the anal it`ll be like throwing water on her desire for it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Lots and lots of tequilla...


This can`t hurt either.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Also don`t just start out with anal.
> Play with her ass with your fingers


might as well lick and spit toio


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> might as well lick and spit toio


My favorite lubricant after coconut oil.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tacoma said:


> My favorite lubricant after coconut oil.


     

hoew many sz times can i lick that?


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried anal a few times with my estranged husband (it was my idea) he has a 6" girth, he said it was tight at the entrance but once in, not as tight as my ***** as that grips him the whole way up, so he didn't like the feeling of anal and preferred vaginal.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

We just need dial-a-d!ck's. Put it on horse when she wants that and when you want to screw her some place very uncomfortable like the back of a Volkswagen, put that selector on pencil d!ck. :smthumbup:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> We just need dial-a-d!ck's. Put it on horse when she wants that and when you want to screw her some place very uncomfortable like the back of a Volkswagen, put that selector on pencil d!ck. :smthumbup:


That would be bad.

I already play with it too much if you give me the ability to re-size it at will I`m gonna break it for sure.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> That would be bad.
> 
> I already play with it too much if you give me the ability to re-size it at will I`m gonna break it for sure.


Damn... you boys and your...errrr... toys!

:rofl:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Damn... you boys and your...errrr... toys!
> 
> :rofl:


Toy.
There's only one that we really like.


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

Wife said "No way!" the few times I brought it up so I scratched that off my bucket list. Then a year later, out of the blue, we're just getting ready to start missionary and she says "no, go lower".

3 seconds of shocked silence and an "are you sure?" later, I felt more loved than ever before!

Definitely recommend missionary the first time. but her on her side worked a few times too!

Haven't done it that way for 3 or 4 years now but I don't miss it.

The sensation was not as different as I had anticipated and I honestly can say I can take it or leave it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

To the OP, yes you can give your wife anal stimulation and still be endowed.

We manage, even though I can't really get very far inside her. We always do it on our sides. What has helped us is that my wife has developed a passion for anal pleasure. That wasn't always the case at all, but I am thankful it is now. So she derives a great deal of pleasure from me just thrusting outside, and around, her anus, in between her cheeks, and when I do enter, it doesn't take a lot of my penis inside her to drive her completely wild into multiple orgasms. I think twice, and only twice, was I able to get even halfway in.

So I suppose the key for us has been her new found love for anal stimulation without the need for deep penetration. This has allowed her to have anal pleasure at anytime, without needing to be in a "mood", mentally prepare herself, or even use lube.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Call me crazy but I enjoy the pain!  We also agree on a once in a while thing. When we do choose to enjoy anal he gets lubed in vaginal sex and ask if he can. I prepare myself aka bite the pillow and hold on to the top of the matteress. Once it is in it is mind blowing. I DO NOT recommend trying to put it in taking it all the way out and trying to go in again!!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

sounds like im the only male on the board who doesnt have to worry about this 'problem'


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm above average. My wife prefers anal because of how the colon absorbs the hormones in my semen over vaginal or oral. It makes her aggressive and horny all day, while semen in the vagina and mouth has no effect. She also prefers the feeling, more intense. If we stop for a while, she doesn't like the first few times as much, but after her body gets used to it, she only wants it there. 

My previous gf said I was too huge for anal and it hurt her jaw to oral for over a few minutes, which is why she is my previous. It's the woman, not the size. 

Otherwise all gay men are hung like mosquitos; therefore, black men are never gay (joke). 

Also, I have yet to see a "stud" in any porno not beat up every hole equally. I know they are porn stars, "it's all fake" and they are paid but they helped make anal popular to begin with. If those chicks can do it with men WELL WELL well above girth average 4.5 - 5.5, and much longer than average length 5.5 - 6.5, then I am sure our wives can handle our proudly slightly above average penises. 

Also, it's not "all fake". A real woman can make a man feel like a pornstar if she wanted. TRUTH.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Also... 

Lots of lube, fingers to loosen her up a bit, and missionary. My wife absolutely prefers missionary while doggie or her riding is once in a while thing and when she initiates it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> sounds like im the only male on the board who doesnt have to worry about this 'problem'


I highly doubt that...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

jaquen said:


> I highly doubt that...


then they either lie or avoid these threads altogether


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> sounds like im the only male on the board who doesnt have to worry about this 'problem'


NoPe,

I've never had this problem either.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> sounds like im the only male on the board who doesnt have to worry about this 'problem'


Yeah I think the men on this board are apparently a statistical anomaly..


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Yeah I think the men on this board are apparently a statistical anomaly..


Internet=D!ck Almighty 

Hilarious 2 live crew song too by the way. "12 inches, 8 inches thick last name Almighty first name is D!ck" :rofl:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Yeah I think the men on this board are apparently a statistical anomaly..


Yep I was thinking that the other day... amazing how on the internet everyone defies the averages and is amazing.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> then they either lie or avoid these threads altogether


The OP is addressed to those of us who are above average size, and the women who are with men in that category. Nader was looking for some real feedback because he and the wife are facing trouble with anal sex, and he wanted to know if it was even possible to incorporate it at his size. Why would there be an outpouring of men who aren't extra endowed in a thread that's not about them?

It's like going into a thread about feeling too skinny, and complaining that you don't see a lot of fat people in it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> lol, *EVERYTHING* goes with tequila


and bacon!

maybe wraping bacon on you willy will help some!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

jaquen said:


> The OP is addressed to those of us who are above average size, and the women who are with men in that category. Nader was looking for some real feedback because he and the wife are facing trouble with anal sex, and he wanted to know if it was even possible to incorporate it at his size. Why would there be an outpouring of men who aren't extra endowed in a thread that's not about them?
> 
> It's like going into a thread about feeling too skinny, and complaining that you don't see a lot of fat people in it.


because it is just the latest of many where *EVERY* guy is hung like a horse.  but we know better.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> because it is just the latest of many where *EVERY* guy is hung like a horse.  but we know better.


Hey, I'm hung like a horse too. A horse fly unfortunately...


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Browncoat said:


> Yep I was thinking that the other day... amazing how on the internet everyone defies the averages and is amazing.


There are three different standards of measurement: English, metric and Internet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Grayson said:


> There are three different standards of measurement: English, metric and Internet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::rofl: Well said!


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

ha this question

its a given 

put the two together


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> because it is just the latest of many where *EVERY* guy is hung like a horse.  but we know better.


Ah, I see. Well can't say I'm surprised. 




PurpleTurtle80 said:


> To the OP....yes it's possible, my ex was well hung and anal was my favorite with him. Also, I found that being on my side was easiest for getting loosened up, but I enjoyed being on top for the control.
> 
> and Coconut Oil is an awesome lube!


We've always done it on the side as well, but maybe trying it with her on top could be awesome.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

:lol: Don't you guys know the Internet adds 2" ??

and i specifically said I was *not* horse-hung.. just too big for my wife's ass, apparently. Good suggestions in here though, so maybe there's hope.

It's probably got more to do with having the time and determination to do it than anything else. It seems like something you have to dedicate a weekend to.


----------



## Gemwas (Apr 26, 2012)

I just wanted to mention a few things based on my own experience, the biggest one being that you must! be very very careful.

A few have suggested the use of alcohol making things easier! This is really the wrong thing to do. You aint dealing with a place that naturally stretches, you need to know when to stop, Ive never had a problem with "it" until last year, until Hubby and i ended up in bed after LOTS to drink and started engaging entheusiastically in the topic of this here thread. 

Because of the drink, it we were more entheusiastic than normal, we had a lovely time!...until the following morning. Long story short, that night was responsible for a month off work..several embarressing trips to the emergancy doctor..( one of which sat me down *albeit slowly* and said that I had all the injurys down there, that she would expect to see on a male rape victim, if i told her everything, she would see to it that I would get the help that I needed and everything would be ok!!!! , another, an old school Dr, just simply said "Why young lady...why?!) My husband,who is in my eyes is the most gentle and caring man on the planet, was horrified and we have never done it since.

Then came the Shingles, braught on by the trauma, i needed local anesthetic cream and morphine based painkillers to do anything in the bathroom, and spent most of that month in my jammys or in the bath.

Moral of this story is know your limits down there and never involve drink! Pain is our bodies way of saying NO..and drink shuts your body up!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

nader said:


> :lol: Don't you guys know the Internet adds 2" ??
> 
> and i specifically said I was *not* horse-hung.. just too big for my wife's ass, apparently. Good suggestions in here though, so maybe there's hope.


Don't worry bro, you were totally clear in your OP. It's just a touchy subject for a lot of guys rolling around with size insecurities.

Which I completely understand and sympathize with. Since I didn't grow up playing sports, or engaging in sexual activity with, or around, other boys, I didn't have any points of comparison outside of porn. I lived with inadequacies about penis size for years. Then I lost a lot of weight, measured, and was surprised to see that my length measurements were well above the average. And even with that, it still took me years to feel adequate.


It's so, so incredibly stupid how much emphasis we place on size. When you really stop to think about it, a couple inches here or there don't make that big of a difference whatsoever.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

jaquen said:


> It's so, so incredibly stupid how much emphasis we place on size. When you really stop to think about it, a couple inches here or there don't make that big of a difference whatsoever.


If that were really true there wouldn't be an emphasis on size and there would be no such thing as a size queen. Its clearly a preference even if only for appearance and bragging... and likely more. An inch might be the difference between hitting a spot or not.


----------



## MominMayberry (Mar 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> then they either lie or avoid these threads altogether


They lie. Average is 5-5.5 inches. Height is 5'10", weight is 191 income is $37000 and IQ is 98. 
Here it 8-8.5 inches, height is 6'+, weight is 175 income is $150000 and IQ is 145. Dont believe what you read. 
Proof is in the social spot, the IQ part. Post pictures of your self after saying you cheat on wife over and over and hate your kids or hate your tax payer funded job teaching risk kids. Full pictures! If those people think they are smart imagine what every body else is lying about.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's the results of one study on determining an average penis size (both lenght and girth): 

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

> It's so, so incredibly stupid how much emphasis we place on size. When you really stop to think about it, a couple inches here or there don't make that big of a difference whatsoever.


Going off topic here... You're right. I have other shortcomings.. so whatever assets I'm bringing to the bedroom, I'm going to enjoy!


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

We did anal a lot early in marraige.

They sell kits at toy shops that slowly work up to your size. Thats the way to go.

What helped for me was trying it myself. I like some good p spot play and got a toy exactly my size. Lets say it took effort. Definitely gavr me a new respect for taking it slow and gradual...


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> If that were really true there wouldn't be an emphasis on size and there would be no such thing as a size queen. Its clearly a preference even if only for appearance and bragging... and likely more. An inch might be the difference between hitting a spot or not.



It's an illusion. In the vast majority of cases, an inch makes not a damn bit of difference when it comes to full fulling a woman. Most men are NOT above average, and most women are less deep than the average penis length when relaxed, and during arousal only stretch to fit about the typical size of the human penis. It's a myth that most women are sitting around feeling empty during penetration, unless they're with a guy who is stretching them out. We men tend to put far more emphasis on the so called "monster ****" than women do.

We're talking about a bunch of smoke and mirrors. Because in various cultures, at various times, smaller penis size was consider the ideal. The "size queen" is the exception, not the rule. Most women can be easily satisfied with an average penis, and even a smaller one.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

MominMayberry said:


> They lie. Average is 5-5.5 inches.


I've seen that average before and I think its bs. I'm bigger than that but I'm very aware I'm on the small or low-average side as far as what the women I've been with have had before. Each one has always so politely followed up with a "but you're perfect for me." That sucks. lol

I've also commonly seen it cited that height, race and other factors don't predict penis size... yet every woman I've been with that has been with multiple races is *adamant* that black men are significantly larger.

Statistics either suck or I live in the land of the large. :scratchhead: Where is Smallville? lol

Add to this the fact that while men often go after the best physical specimen they can get (from a much narrower beauty prototype) and other qualities are secondary, women are all over the map. From what I gather its pretty common that personality, income or other non-sexual factors take precedence. So she accepts the little d*ck to get support and lifestyle. That sucks too.

I bet there's also correlation between being confident/outgoing and penis size.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If you are among the .5% with the 6" girth, you are out of anal luck .

Crazy how the .5% all ended up here on this forum.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Most women can be easily satisfied with an average penis, and even a smaller one.


Sure, they can be easily satisfied by average, but the preference is clearly larger.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> If you are among the .5% with the 6" girth, you are out of anal luck .
> 
> Crazy how the .5% all ended up here on this forum.


With my length I would kill my wife if I had that kind of girth. I wonder if extra long and extra girthy men run into the problem of "too much of a good thing". Because I imagine they'd have problems with a lot of partners being willing, or even comfortably able, to take that size.



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Sure, they can be easily satisfied by average, but the preference is clearly larger.


Sure, but that is a cultural/social preference. All societies don't have women begging for big penis anymore than all societies have featured men begging for humongous breasts.

Perhaps you should roll with different women, or move to another country.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Perhaps you should roll with different women, or move to another country.


Thanks. Nothing like a guy w a big d telling the rest of us size doesn't matter.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Thanks. Nothing like a guy w a big d telling the rest of us size doesn't matter.


Touche.

But then again, didn't you just say above that you're larger than average? :scratchhead:


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Sure, they can be easily satisfied by average, but the preference is clearly larger.


What type of women are you hanging out with? 


Here is a trick for size queens:

If a woman has size issues and she lets you know she has only enjoyed coke cans or 12 inch penis...... and for some reason you are still attracted to her. When it's time to get busy, pull out, simply rub your hand over your penis and dry it off. Pretend you are rubbing it on her mound of whatever you prefer, then stick it back in her. It will stay somewhat dry and you will feel like king kong because of the friction. If she moans and says its dry, spit on it, let her spit on it, whatever. Same process, pull out and rub it off without her knowing. You will also tear it up major and her entire perspective on coke cans will change. When you are done, she will try her hardest to get a glance of what you are working with again, because she won't be able to walk proper.

That dry feeling would be the only difference in super "fat" and average. If she wants to be "hurt" or "feel" it, it isn't hard to make her feel it.



Bad advice, I know


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Lots of this penis size stuff is just about competing with other guys There is probably some kind of leftover natural selection mojo involved, like having bigger equipment means your sperm will go further and kill off all the other competing sperm that might be hanging around. Not that we actually believe this on a conscious level, but it's somewhere in our wiring.

DvlsAdvc8, it sounds like you've been with some tactless women if she's telling you how much bigger than you her past fellas were. Unless you flat out asked them, that is bad form! Most guys don't want to hear that, unless they're just fishing for validation, which could backfire! I once asked my wife if I was the biggest she's had, and she was really vague and said she didn't know. Which means either "no," or "I don't know." I didn't probe any further than that! :lol: 

Asking someone if you're the biggest she's had is the male equivalent of "does this outfit make me look fat?"

Forget about being big enough or comparing to other guys at all. If you can screw the living snot out of her and last more than 3 minutes, go down on her like it's going out of style, and make sure she has an orgasm or 3, you should be good to go.




> Where is Smallville?


East Asia! I've heard stories about white guys teaching Engish in Korea or China who can't find any condoms that fit them.



> I bet there's also correlation between being confident/outgoing and penis size.


Maybe, but only if you're sexually active. I was late getting started so for a very long time I didn't know what I had!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> What type of women are you hanging out with?
> 
> 
> Here is a trick for size queens:
> ...


Fist her. If a "size queen" is that desperate to be stretched, then she should be down for you lubing up an arm and getting to down to business.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

eew eew eeew! :lol:

I agree though, going in without lube is a whole other sensation and can be *awesome* sometimes.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Touche.
> 
> But then again, didn't you just say above that you're larger than average? :scratchhead:


I'm larger than the "average" numbers that always get put up when the question comes up... but c'mon, I don't think anyone really believes those numbers.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm larger than the "average" numbers that always get put up when the question comes up... but c'mon, I don't think anyone really believes those numbers.



I don't have any trouble believing them. I think an average penis is actually bigger in appearance than we typically imagine because "average" has a negative connotation.

When I was much larger, my jimmy looked "average" length, a bit over 6. Now that's not tiny, but I was insecure and wished it were larger, and had some hella stupid insecurities over the size. I only discovered that I was above the average size because I lost so much weight, and gained some visual length. Even then I still didn't believe the measurement because I just didn't think my penis looked remotely as long as my image of what a penis of my size "should" look like.

I think a lot of us guys have some form of penile dysmorphia. You could probably easily get 10 guys in a room who, unbeknownst to them, all have similar sized erect penises and guarantee a good chunk of those guys in the room would feel inadequate. Somebody will automatically seem bigger, and even much bigger, than them. Even larger guys often feel they don't have enough, and envy those who are even bigger than them. It's just a never ending cycle.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

nader said:


> DvlsAdvc8, it sounds like you've been with some tactless women if she's telling you how much bigger than you her past fellas were. Unless you flat out asked them, that is bad form! Most guys don't want to hear that, unless they're just fishing for validation, which could backfire! I once asked my wife if I was the biggest she's had, and she was really vague and said she didn't know. Which means either "no," or "I don't know." I didn't probe any further than that! :lol:
> 
> Asking someone if you're the biggest she's had is the male equivalent of "does this outfit make me look fat?"
> 
> Forget about being big enough or comparing to other guys at all. If you can screw the living snot out of her and last more than 3 minutes, go down on her like it's going out of style, and make sure she has an orgasm or 3, you should be good to go.


Its indirect, but I'm probably fishing for it. I'm pretty good at self-loathing.  Usually it will come up tangent to some other conversation that gets an ex bf mentioned... or via a related story she'll be telling like "my friend was telling me about how she and her bf this and that... she was saying he has a really large penis and so another friend joked about wanting to see and actually texted him about it. He responded with 'show me yours and I'll show you mine' so my friend broke up w him." So then you wanna know where you stand, or if you're like me you'll assume the worst anyway.

I universally hear "average" and deduct according to "politeness" from there. I hear "you're perfect for me" pretty often in these conversations, which I interpret to be "polite" for "meh... okay, but nothing to write home about."

On the plus side my insecurity is probably the reason I've made it a point to become an expert in oral and other means of getting her off... or otherwise being unselfish in bed. You just kind of accept that you gotta find another way to be exceptional, and this usually works pretty well. Who wants to be just average?

So whatever, not like there's anything one can do about it anyway.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm just laughing at how DETAILED this anal sex discussion has gotten and how "serious"


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Aww dvl you really shouldn't have posted those pics up.. who cares what others may think.. you don't need to prove yourself to a screen name over the net.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Aww dvl you really shouldn't have posted those pics up.. who cares what others may think.. you don't need to prove yourself to a screen name over the net.


Its cool she lurks these forums and gets a kick out of me braggin' on her. She's hot. A 5 like me is sooo lucky.

I'm waiting to see how drop dead good looking Mayberry is since she's decided to call others out. I won't hold my breath for a pic.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol ok then.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Labor Pains (4/10) Movie CLIP - Birthing Class (2009) HD - YouTube


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

This threads taken an odd turn.


Size matters, but it ain`t everything.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

> This threads taken an odd turn.


:lol: indeed.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Please stay on topic or the thread will be locked and offenders banned.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

to get back to size, I've experienced a number of c*cks in my time and frankly I've only ever had three that I would consider 'omfg' large and one that I would consider 'omfg' small

so take that how you want


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

you mean a larger bank account? A big bank account will make any penis feel bigger LOL


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

aston said:


> you mean a larger bank account? A big bank account will make any penis feel bigger LOL


Depends on the woman. A few will accept a guy's money o matter how "average" he may be then sneak out and pursue bigger guys with that same money she found so attractive in the first place.
The charts show how rare smaller than average is as well as the equally rarity of the above average men.
If a guy is on the short end of the spectrum, he would have to be an idiot to not suspect that his woman regularly with guys at the other end wouldn't make a difference to her.


----------



## Treeflower (Jun 4, 2012)

Some has mentioned alcohol to "ease the pain". While, if you're nervous, can it take off bit of the nervousness, would I (like someone else mentioned) not recommend it as a tool to be sedated before anal penetration and especially not if you are not used to it.

When it comes to size is it my opinion, both from experience and friends, that it can require mental practice and can be helped with practice. Not joking  

However, length is the trickiest part and there will be an individual limit on how to do that in a convenient way, but also there does it depend on lubrication, natural or added, and how far you are in...being turned on. Someone mentioned starting with other things and I recommend that as well. Somewhat individual, but orgasms can make your bowels contract, so better with a long tease, perhaps some sex without orgasm earlier in the day (might be something I enjoy...at least if it is some plans for remedy later on). 

While, my experience, it can be nice if very turned on, to go deep, is that also something that, for me, require some...I don't know exactly..."level of being turned on and ready for it" so if uncertain, just stick with the rectum to avoid both creating that awful pain when poking against the bones (pelvis) and risking permanently harming the muscles that contracts between the rectum and colon.

Naturally, what you eat fill up. Not saying starvation is the thing. Depends on how you clean yourself. Experiences varies and I doubt it is an absolute rule on how to do it, but how clean you feel might influence how relaxed you feel. Perhaps beside the topic, but since alcohol is considered aid, why not. 

About cleaning is it, imo, two different approaches: Cleaning the last part of the bowels, the rectum, only, or being thorough and also clean the colon as well. The more superficial cleaning of the rectum naturally means that some pressure and contractions might move stuff from the colon (sorry). If also cleaning the colon can it more easily upset the whole balance in your bowels and cause very unpredictable situations when contractions happens. Guess the moral is that also here is practice and getting to know your bowels the key.

When length is not the focus, is the thickness something one can more learn to adapt to. Keyword on that is focus and if really hard pressed, the will to be bit clinical about solving the time before it works out as wanted.

While I am a woman am I not sure how different this would be for men, but given that it is supposedly even better for men to be penetrated in the behind, can I not imagine that anything I wrote here would be very far off.

Anal is something that for me is as important as vaginal. I don't feel quite so motivated for it as often as vaginal, but if it goes too long does a feeling of a need "bleeding" out in my lower body, like a spot sore, naked and bit painful in eagerness. Perhaps that is the down-side of being used to it? (would love to hear if others experience something like that)



(about natural lubrication - the sticky fluid that protects the bowels from contamination also helps, that is also why you should try to avoid using various chemicals to empty your bowels, if you need/want to, try to stick with water as most other things dries out the natural protection)

Feel free to comment on what I wrote, this is my first post here so I won't assume what is right way to post.


----------

